# Sheleft HD Video sunglasses review



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

:twisted:


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Is it just me that can't see any attachments in this thread?
Nice detailed report tho.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

SharkNett said:


> Is it just me that can't see any attachments in this thread?
> Nice detailed report tho.


Must be just you ;-) 
I see them ok


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Damn work proxy server.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

God report Champion , i trust you have some form of glasses leashe on the sunglasses , would be an expensive loose overboard , very impressed with the Vid quality , how long is the longest Video you can make ? . To me they seem like the ideal accessory for a kayak , very impressive


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

SharkNett said:


> Damn work proxy server.


Indeed

Bildad are the lenses polarised?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh and are they water resistant , and where do you buy them ???


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

bazzoo said:


> i trust you have some form of glasses leashe on the sunglasses , would be an expensive loose overboard , very impressed with the Vid quality , how long is the longest Video you can make ?


I bought the package outlined in the advert on the trip report page, when I contacted Tyrone of Sheleft, for an extra $20 he threw in extra 5 sets of lenses, high quality lanyard so they won't fall in the drink and a 8 pocket bum bag to keep everything together.
The sunglasses use about 1gb every 10 minutes and they automatically save every 15 minutes, so say you recorded for 35 minutes you would end up with 3 saved files on your SD card 2 X 15 min files 1 X 5min file (you could then join the files together using video editing software which I am currently looking into to make DVDs (tried a couple of free ones which worked ok but program crashed after a couple of uses). I bought the 32gb package so theoretically I would get about 320 minutes of recording.
The interchangeable lenses are all Polaroid except for the clear lenses and the amber ones I think.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

bazzoo said:


> Oh and are they water resistant , and where do you buy them ???


I wouldn't like to get more than a bit of spray on them the sd slot and usb hub are not protected, I wear a cap so the brim would stop any precipitation, on those really choppy days when you get wet I will be removing them and putting them away in a dry bag (just to be safe)
To buy them go here http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=49797


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

bildad said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and are they water resistant , and where do you buy them ???
> ...


Bildad , thank you so much , i can see how they would be great at Archery comps and especially in the fresh water chasing bass, i look like getting a pair soon and if i ever got back on the Mountain bike , they would be sensational , thanks again mate


----------



## SHELEFT1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi there, 
Just a reminder that our SHE LEFT trip competition finishes on the 31/10/2011 as well as our special offer on our HD Video Recording Sunglasses. We will have to put our prices back to normal on the 01/11/2011.For those interested please either PM me or phone 0408 556 383
Good luck to those who have entered into the comp.
Kind Regards
Tyrone
SHE LEFT

www.sheleft.com.au


----------

